
Does CSS Grid Replace Flexbox? - okket
https://css-tricks.com/css-grid-replace-flexbox/
======
gaastonsr
I appreciate having more options with css but I do think css grids is coming
too fast and it's going to contribute to developer confusion.

Most developers are still getting used to flexbox and now there is something
new to learn.

